# Raw feeding



## Escrivafan (Jan 10, 2019)

I feed Pepe with Tails.com kibble, supplemented with their wet food. He likes it well enough and it’s handy to receive it via post each month. Some dog owners, however, reject kibble outright (even though the vast majority of dog owners in the UK use it). Should I migrate to raw food and, if so, are there any recommended suppliers (via post)? Let me know what you think, please.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Have a good browse of this website to compare different foods https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/

There are good kibbles, good wet foods and good suppliers of raw so all a matter of choice and to a degree convenience. 

For the record I feed one of my dogs kibble and the other a mixture of home cooked, kibble, canned and dehydrated  as she has pancreatitis and needs to be fed very low fat but I want a decent amount of variety in her food to make sure she has everything she needs.


----------



## Escrivafan (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks! 😊


----------



## pawbuddy (Oct 28, 2018)

To answer your question, "Should I migrate to raw food", I think this article might be helpful (written by Dr Sara). Personally, I think that it depends on your lifestyle as well, if I have a lot of free time, I can prepare the raw diet by myself, because sometimes the commercial ones cannot easily suit to the dog. All in all, need to test a few brands. If I prepare myself, maybe I can do some test and blend with the old food and see what the reaction of the dog.


----------



## Escrivafan (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks! 😊


----------



## Escrivafan (Jan 10, 2019)

In the end, I have moved to feeding the pup an entirely raw food diet. I am a total convert! It suits him - and me - very well and, all in all, doesn't come up that much more expensive. I looked on the recommended independent dog food website (allaboutdogfood.com - I think!) and they give the product I use a score of 99%. The pooch really loves it and it has given him a new lease of life. Highly recommend.


----------

